# Orijen LB Puppy, Adult Formula & 6 Fish



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

If he doing well on the Orijen Puppy formula, I think I would consider staying with the Orijen Adult. Max has done well on Acana Wild Prairie, also made by Champion foods. It is a chicken and fish based food, and Max does have some "fish" breath.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So glad to hear that Comet has done well on Orijen LB Puppy Formula. Our breeder has asked that we keep Logan on this as well through the puppy months. She said that she has researched and feels this is the best food for our Pup.

I know of several people that are really happy with Acana. I look forward to seeing what others have to say as eventually I will be looking at this very same question for Logan.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Loukia said:


> Hi All, Comet will be 8 months this week and he is currently eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy formula. I've been really happy with the food - it agrees with Comet's tummy, he has no gas, a shiny coat, shiny eyes and great skin. Per the vet, he should switch over to adult food between a year and 18 months. I know I'm way ahead of that, but I'm trying to figure out which adult formula to switch him to when it's time.
> 
> I've looked at several. There are just so many to choose from. I was first looking at Orijen Adult Formula, Orijen 6 Fish, Fromm's Grain Free and I also see people posting about Farmina N&D Grain Free.
> 
> ...


You can't make a judgement about the order of the ingredients unless you know the weights of the ingredients. Some companies like Orijen use small amounts of many similar ingredients in order to create an illusion they are small while some use higher amounts of fewer ingredients. This is the case with Farmina and Fromm compared to Orijen. Farmina has the same carbohydrate content as Orijen but uses only one source while Orijen uses nine I believe so it appears like the food has more meat. The truth is Orijen has less animal protein because of the peas, lentils and chickpeas.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Rob S. said:


> You can't make a judgement about the order of the ingredients unless you know the weights of the ingredients. Some companies like Orijen use small amounts of many similar ingredients in order to create an illusion they are small while some use higher amounts of fewer ingredients. This is the case with Farmina and Fromm compared to Orijen. Farmina has the same carbohydrate content as Orijen but uses only one source while Orijen uses nine I believe so it appears like the food has more meat. The truth is Orijen has less animal protein because of the peas, lentils and chickpeas.


I'll have to look into this further. There are also ingredients listed in the Farmina food that make me a bit skeptical... for example: fructooligosaccharides.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in the middle of switching all girls to Dr Tims Salmon and Pork all life stages formula. Even though Rose and Darcy have done great on Blue Buffalo I personally do not like all the mixed info on BB's use of by product in their food. 
Belle has been on the Purina Pro Plan Large Puppy Breed formula. When I put a couple bits of kibble on the floor Rose just moved away from it. Darcy picked it up and ate it reluctantly. Darcy would eat anything and her only other reluctance was with celery. Rose is not very picky when it comes to food. I have though spoiled her and let her choose her food as a puppy; easier to do with an only dog in the house. 

I have started the switch with Rose and Darcy in January and with Belle I started replacing about three to ten pieces in her food where as of this week we are at half and half of the food. So far so good. Poo poo is excellent, coat is great and energy levels, well.......... are thru the roof.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

In reviewing Farmina and Orijen at DogFoodAdvisor.com, it looks that they score equally in terms of ratings (both 5 start, both "Enthusiastically Recommended", both have a few controversial ingredients, etc.). 

Source: Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We will have to wait to see if anything changes in Orijen in the future. My puppies have done extremely well on it, with very slow growth and great poops as long as they're not picking up other stuff from the ground. 

To me, the best thing about Orijen is that it keeps their blood sugar low. Blood sugar peaks are no safer for dogs than they are for people.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Loukia said:


> I'll have to look into this further. There are also ingredients listed in the Farmina food that make me a bit skeptical... for example: fructooligosaccharides.


Fructooligosaccharides and manna-oligosaccharides are pre-biotics.

They are inert and only digestible by the bacteria in the dog's gut.

These are proven ingredients to strengthen the gut flora.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> To me, the best thing about Orijen is that it keeps their blood sugar low.


How do you know?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

*Orijen Keeps Blood Sugar Low*



artbuc said:


> How do you know?


That's what Orijen claims.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> That's what Orijen claims.


Oh, if Champion says so it must be true, lol.


----------

